# You got to love the 2nd



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnuOncXGEqs&feature=related
Im guessing this is what Howards gun safe looks like.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Lee May (Jan 8, 2012)

Damn Get this guy a couple good dogs FAST!!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Its...so...beautiful. Im having a moment here guys. Talk amongst yourselves...


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

You can never have too many guns....or ammo.  He had some nice stuff in there, but he had some real junk as well. Weed out the crap and he'll have room to buy more. God bless America.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be back in a few, I need a smoke.[-X


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's certainly what I want to do. Put my private gun collection on the net for everyone to see. 
What a twit! ](*,)


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> That's certainly what I want to do. Put my private gun collection on the net for everyone to see.
> What a twit! ](*,)


My thoughts exactly. Like putting a big neon sign in your front yard.
He probably has all his guns in the safe and all you'd have to do his ring the door bell and slap him around a little for the safe combination.
A Fool and his Guns are soon parted


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> My thoughts exactly. Like putting a big neon sign in your front yard.


I was thinking the same thing, but was more thinking about the government (on some level) giving him a hard time, especially when you end the video slamming the president of the country. 

Dude is a serious Prepper.. detonators, solar, water purification, inverters, night vision,generator, canned goods, dehydrated/freeze dried, bugout bags, 2 way radios, ham radio, hand pump well..mylar bags, geiger counter, gas masks, even rolls his own cigarettes..and has his cache of sterling silver bars ready...plus god knows what else.

I think you should try to ring his doorbell and slap the guy Thomas, he probably sits on his property in a ghillie suit waiting for someone to come try, of course that is between his perimeter checks, and if not Im sure he has plenty o knives...and possibly has the door rigged to explode...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

You wont be talking like that when the zombie apocalpse finally happens joby.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> You wont be talking like that when the zombie apocalpse finally happens joby.


huh?

I am not baggin on the guy at all.. dont have to be zombies...could just be an EMP of some sort and society will most likely degrade very quickly. Or any other number of things...like austerity measures, especially if the dollar is bumped as world reserve currency, I see bad things ahead..

I was just stating I dont think Thomas is correct in his assessment that all you would have to do was knock on his door, and slap him around and get his combination and steal his guns that are all locked up , based on what I see in the guys youtube videos...

I dated a girl whos dad was a serious prepper/gun nut...I would not want to be the guy that tried slapping him...


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

All I can say is I hope he has the paperwork for the SBR in the upper right corner when the feds come a knocking. If he doesn't, he really is stupid for posting that video.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

John Dickinson said:


> All I can say is I hope he has the paperwork for the SBR in the upper right corner when the feds come a knocking. If he doesn't, he really is stupid for posting that video.


in texas, pistol grip..no shoulder stock.. could be a pistol...LOL...


----------



## John Dickinson (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry but no. That is an Uzi Carbine with the barrel just barely sticking out of the barrel retaining nut. That make's it an SBR under NFA. To be considered a pistol the reciever would have to have been registered as a pistol at time of manufacture by the manufacturer. To my knowledge IMI never did that because they were making the Mini and Micro Uzi's which is a different reciever.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I think you should try to ring his doorbell and slap the guy Thomas, he probably sits on his property in a ghillie suit waiting for someone to come try, of course that is between his perimeter checks, and if not Im sure he has plenty o knives...and possibly has the door rigged to explode...



Nah Joby you're right. The guy has a bunch of guns and probably can quote every line in the Turner Diaries? Must be a serious bad ass? Nobody in the whole wide world would ever even think about confronting him. I bet the Feds are probably quacking in their boots after seeing the You Tube video? LMAO


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I still appreciate the gun porn. I dont care what attention he draws from the video, I had fun watching it while my firearms were in the other room...Im bad


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

John Dickinson said:


> Sorry but no. That is an Uzi Carbine with the barrel just barely sticking out of the barrel retaining nut. That make's it an SBR under NFA. To be considered a pistol the reciever would have to have been registered as a pistol at time of manufacture by the manufacturer. To my knowledge IMI never did that because they were making the Mini and Micro Uzi's which is a different reciever.


Thanks for clearing that up, I am not super knowledgeable about gun laws or uzi's... I agree, that guy, would be a total idiot for sure, if his paperwork is not in order...


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

Uzi carbines had a fake barrel included in the kit. That's prob a fake barrel, or an SBR. Dude has a lot of AK's...


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

keith shimada said:


> . Dude has a lot of AK's...


He must be a "T" word...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> huh?
> 
> I am not baggin on the guy at all.. dont have to be zombies...could just be an EMP of some sort and society will most likely degrade very quickly. Or any other number of things...like austerity measures, especially if the dollar is bumped as world reserve currency, I see bad things ahead..
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRz9...UUWJHDMgKWWvOsdyRF3HPVEw&index=0&feature=plcp


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Wait a minute; was he saying big foot and UFO's aren't real???????? Smoley Hoke, at least I'm ready for the pockyclips. What was it Chicken Little said?

DFrost


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Wait a minute; was he saying big foot and UFO's aren't real???????? Smoley Hoke, at least I'm ready for the pockyclips. What was it Chicken Little said?
> 
> DFrost


Do you mean "the sky is falling" ? or
"Screw Colonel Saunders"? ;-)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Wait a minute; was he saying big foot and UFO's aren't real???????? Smoley Hoke, at least I'm ready for the pockyclips. What was it Chicken Little said?
> 
> DFrost



Hey, I can vouch for Big Foot. It's a big blue truck and it's on display about a mile and a half from my house. :wink:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Hey, I can vouch for Big Foot. It's a big blue truck and it's on display about a mile and a half from my house. :wink:


chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Do you mean "the sky is falling" ? or
> "Screw Colonel Saunders"? ;-)


I think either would be applicable. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I just watched the video and I was expecting to see many more guns there. I agree that making a public video of your gun collection is nuts. Honestly, we could make a video of the guns here and it would be similar in numbers to what this guy posted. I too have outgrown the gun safe.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I too have outgrown the gun safe.


Thats a beautiful thing


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

ooooh!
they're all com'n to get ya'll.

LOL


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

mike suttle said:


> I just watched the video and I was expecting to see many more guns there. I agree that making a public video of your gun collection is nuts. Honestly, we could make a video of the guns here and it would be similar in numbers to what this guy posted. I too have outgrown the gun safe.


 
I think a lot of folks have outgrown there gun safes over the last four years.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Just for information, you have always been able to buy the short (10 in) Uzi barrel, takes about 5 seconds to unscrew the nut and change barrels. Of course you can only own the barrel with a SBR tax stamp or if you don't own an uzi. You can own a short barreled ar15 upper as long as you don't have a lower to put it on, but I'm not thinking it would be very useful without a lower receiver!

My safe is so overflowing that unfortunately I had to put an AK47 and a M30 Glock along with about 300 rounds in loaded mags in my bedroom. Damn I hate it when that happens!

Kerry

I think I have seen that dog before, AR15.com forum. Nice DS


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

jim stevens said:


> Just for information, you have always been able to buy the short (10 in) Uzi barrel, takes about 5 seconds to unscrew the nut and change barrels. Of course you can only own the barrel with a SBR tax stamp or if you don't own an uzi. You can own a short barreled ar15 upper as long as you don't have a lower to put it on, but I'm not thinking it would be very useful without a lower receiver!
> 
> My safe is so overflowing that unfortunately I had to put an AK47 and a M30 Glock along with about 300 rounds in loaded mags in my bedroom. Damn I hate it when that happens!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, yea that would be Odin on ARFCOM.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I think guns and dogs pretty much go together. I do think there is something wrong with a guy that videos his collection. While I have a pretty large number of guns, unfortunately they have recently been lost in a boating accident, if anyone from ATF inquires, along with a ton of ammo.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

jim stevens said:


> I think guns and dogs pretty much go together. I do think there is something wrong with a guy that videos his collection. While I have a pretty large number of guns, unfortunately they have recently been lost in a boating accident, if anyone from ATF inquires, along with a ton of ammo.


 
I agree, guns and dogs go well together.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

jim stevens said:


> I think guns and dogs pretty much go together. I do think there is something wrong with a guy that videos his collection. While I have a pretty large number of guns, unfortunately they have recently been lost in a boating accident, if anyone from ATF inquires, along with a ton of ammo.


 What did I read somewhere about ATF. Oh yeah "Alcochol, tabacco and firearms should be a department store and not a government agency"


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> I just watched the video and I was expecting to see many more guns there. I agree that making a public video of your gun collection is nuts. Honestly, we could make a video of the guns here and it would be similar in numbers to what this guy posted. I too have outgrown the gun safe.


 Your amoungst friends here Mike. Couple of photos will be fine lol.
If I was living in states WHEN the Zombie appocalypse happens I would head for your joint.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Your amoungst friends here Mike. Couple of photos will be fine lol.
> If I was living in states WHEN the Zombie appocalypse happens I would head for your joint.


I wouldnt LOL...good way to get shot...although he might want some perimeter guards, who knows..


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I wouldnt LOL...good way to get shot...although he might want some perimeter guards, who knows..


 Would be great cover fire from his place as I was running up his driveway being chased by a hundred or so undead.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I would not go so far as to bet my life on it, but I imagine the zombies might have a hard time finding Mike's Place in the first place...once you kill off the 100 or so "Local" zombies...hopefully none of the dogs would become zombified..


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Christopher Jones said:


> What did I read somewhere about ATF. Oh yeah "Alcochol, tabacco and firearms should be a department store and not a government agency"


Yep. Should be more what I'd call a convenience store. Sell guns, ammo, beer, liquor, and cigars, not cigarettes, maybe have to include some chewing tobacco. Actually BATFE, so would have to include some dynamite or plastic explosives just for special effects.

You'd know your dog had good nerve if he would stay on the bite sleeve when a stick of dynamite went bang!


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnuOncXGEqs&feature=related
> Im guessing this is what Howards gun safe looks like.
> :mrgreen:



My ex had a friend (female), and if we were at a bar, etc..if any guy started talking about the dozens of guns he owned or the big lifted truck he drives, she would say- "I'll bet you 500 bucks you have a small dick". She was serious, and no guy ever took the bet. I think she might have had something there.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Maybe they're growers and not show-ers....ask her to work their slide a few times to make sure she's right.:-\"


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

What good is a gun or guns of any quanity inside a safe?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Maybe they're growers and not show-ers....ask her to work their slide a few times to make sure she's right.:-\"


I remember a guy suggesting something like that to her. She said something about she doubted if he could stand to be away from his guns for that 30 seconds.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Skip Morgart said:


> I remember a guy suggesting something like that to her. She said something about she doubted if he could stand to be away from his guns for that 30 seconds.


 Lets see.... a pair of hot 45s or a loudmouth with a pair of 32s...decision decisions.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Skip Morgart said:


> My ex had a friend (female), and if we were at a bar, etc..if any guy started talking about the dozens of guns he owned or the big lifted truck he drives, she would say- "I'll bet you 500 bucks you have a small dick". She was serious, and no guy ever took the bet. I think she might have had something there.


I often get the urge to punch people who say shit like that.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

This thread is dumb -, you cant kill the undead with conventional firearms, WTF is wrong with you people.

yeah shoot me - I want your brains.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

This thread is dumb -, you cant kill the undead with conventional firearms, WTF is wrong with you people.

yeah shoot me - I want your brains.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Peter..

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=how+to+kill+a+zombie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of the old 'Talon' type bullets is now called Zombie killer. My son showed me a box of them made by Hornady.


----------

